# Driver



## zedd (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi

I live in Cairo and I am looking for a driver, someone who spks English...just enough to be able to communicate. If anyone knows of someone reliable could you help me out please!

Thanks


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mmm reliability comes in doses. Mornings are the worse - make sure he sets an alarm.


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

what is ur budget and working hrs?


----------

